# Vendor List?



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm also curious what it costs to be a vendor...couldn't find anything on the website...any insights?

deknow


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Walter T. Kelley Co. will be at EAS. We will be happy to bring your order to the show with no shipping charges. Please call early to avoid dissapointment.
Thanks


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

For a vendor list and to inquire about being a vendor I would cantact Kathy Summers-Flottum at [email protected]


----------

